# How NOT to care for a betta



## Rotten (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzS1MYGoMhY&feature=fvw
ARGH! What is that dinky bowl he holds up as good, an 1/8th of a gallon? Its not any bigger than the cups they keep them in at Walmart! :evil::evil::evil:
EDIT:


> RYZERE2K7
> 
> wwell he is from expert village,﻿ wt expertise have you got ??
> 
> ...


That was my laugh of the day.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Seen that vid. Put it on site. Made clear that it was a sucky way to care for them. Old news for me.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

That's so horriable ;[


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yup, I saw it as well. The whole time I was watching it I kept wondering to myself-"you call this EXPERT village???"


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

*gags*


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

it's like he's reading off of a card 
maybe one of US should make a betta video and put it on youtube


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

yeah, I was thinking the same idea, it would be the only one out there with accurate information, lol


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

We should!! and make sure to put this site on the end, so that peopel can come here and know the truth


----------



## Rotten (Aug 18, 2009)

I've made a few how-to videos, so I'm making one when I do my 100% water change today or tomorrow.


----------



## Strigiformes (Sep 15, 2010)

we need to have youtube take those videos off, that guy is giving instructions for animal abuse


----------



## eggman123 (Sep 23, 2010)

*coughs* Did I hear that right? "They typically don't require heaters." Yeah right. They don't live that long without on and a small bowl is not a home. :evil:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He seems pretty knowledgeable about fish....just not bettas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is another year old thread.


----------



## jake1515 (Feb 15, 2012)

Old post and havent checked out other threads, but have you guys created a video!

This is my first post =)


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

did u hear that? he said 1 pellet...omg!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Make it 2+ years now DQ lol...

Welcome, seen that video, it's hideous.. but if possible, could you please not bring out archived posts? Sometimes it confuzzles us if we think it's new as some don't always look at the post date.
<raises hand.. yeah I have those moments>

Otherwise.. yeah, horrid video, saw it somewhere else and I went off on it.. lol


----------



## marvisq123 (Jul 13, 2012)

at 1:35 he said : "There is not much to maintaining a Betta fish..." And I thought to myself (and even commented "Yeah, you should be good as long as you don't listen to this idiot!"


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I was watching this and i was flabbergasted.

One guy in the comment said"this should be on worlds dumbest criminals"

and the other said"you know nothing about bettas you idiot"

Almost everybody had correct info in the comments though


----------



## marvisq123 (Jul 13, 2012)

Acting like the genius he's not. Pure idiocy.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK, that's enough of hatred. We ALL know that all over the world that people are giving bad care for animals. It's not like we can change it. We could, change animal care around where we live but not the whole world of bad animal care. This guy in the video, knows fish. At least he DID mention water changes. Not like he said that they don't need them at all. This is an old post. So please stop this. Mostly everyone who commented on the video on youtube knows that it's wrong info so they won't do as he says.


----------

